# Post your tasteful cat furniture or cute cat toys



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Sanylam got me thinking again about tasteful cat toys and furniture. There are so many colorful, clever, functional toys and beds and houses for dogs but not for cats!

Maries cat box holder is the best Ive seen in ages.

Does anyone else have tasteful or clever cat furniture?
Or very cute cat toys? I just bought these catnip balls which are cute laying around the house! 


The person who hand made these calls them Catnip Hairballs!  
They are sold on etsy if anyone else would like to get some. My cats love them.








http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=9376458


----------



## IsaacsMom (Dec 29, 2007)

lol - those catnip hairballs are great!!

I got some very cute catnip toys myself on etsy too. I got Gibson a banana because he loves real bananas. Isaac loves to swat it around too. I also got a carrot and 2 tomatoes - very unique idea!

http://www.etsy.com/view_transaction.ph ... id=7078139


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Nothing particularly tasteful around here- just the regular big tree in front of the window.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

IssacsMom I have those in my favorite places on etsy. I know Ill end up getting some. They make you smile! I like the strawberries too!


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm glad this came up, I've been thinking about getting some new toys.......something that Pesty can't get stuck under the couch! When he plays, he plays hard! He's been entertaining himself all week with a zip tie (white thing laying next to him) he found somewhere. He carries this thing all over the place! He LOVES this ball toy too!











He chews strings, so it can't be anything with a string. Will be watching for others fun toy suggestions.


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't know if others will find this tasteful or cool, but I love it! Kitty's mom and I made it. Well, we put a cat door in it and took out a shelf. This is my fish tank stand/litter box holder. I never smell anything and the kitties like the privacy.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow! That's way cooler than my washroom!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

This was my first cat tree. (it was free)


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

The items shown are way cool. Very nice. 

Marie, only you could find a good looking cat tree for free. You need to teach classes on the "art of the free find"

Geri your circular ball toy was one of my cat favorite toys until my tuxy decided hed pee in the center cardboard scratching area. So I bought a replacement cardboard insert and he did it again. I gave up and gave it away.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I LOVE those catnip balls.

I don't know if Tobys new cat tree is to your taste, but I think its nicer looking than some others I've come across.


----------



## catnip (Aug 19, 2003)

I already posted this in another thread, but this is about as tasteful as I can get. BTW Allie, Toby's new tree looks awesome!


----------



## IsaacsMom (Dec 29, 2007)

These are great!

Love the couch, catnip.

My3babies - what a totally cool idea! Kinda like an 'executive washroom' for kitties....


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

my3babies and I are really proud of her litterbox house.  It works so good for the purpose. It's really heavy duty furniture, so it supports the fish tank well. 

We put a hole in the back that goes into the drawer at the top. All of the fish tank stuff is in the top drawer, including a powerstrip that all the fish tank stuff plugs into (air pump, filter, light). Plus the net and food is in there. So it works great as a fish tank stand AND a litterbox house. 

I only felt slightly guilty when I bought the original buffet from a lady on craigslist for $30. The woman told me that it had been a wedding present for her parents. But she just didn't have room for it anymore. I told her my sister would love it. I didn't tell her that we planned to smash out the shelf, cut a hole in the side, and have cats go potty in there.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

marie73 said:


> This was my first cat tree. (it was free)


Do you still have it? I love it!!
That's what we need!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It sits right behind my computer chair. It's the first one they run to in the morning to scratch and Cali loves to chew on the rope on the second level.

This picture is from when she had her splint. She couldn't lay down in it because it was just too uncomfortable. I turned around in my chair and saw this sad little face.  










It's an Armarkat tree - they have a great website. Their prices are much lower than two years ago when I got this. This one was free, but I wanted to check out how much another one would cost. 8O


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Marie, that tree is great! You are so lucky to have gotten that for free! And that little face peaking out is priceless!

Merry, I put catnip in the center, and Pesty goes crazy! Patches will sit in the center on the cardboard, but so far (knock on wood) they've never peed in it.


----------

